# Old dog rears ugly head



## Tank316 (May 16, 2007)

LOL!!!!!
Hey IM, 
Yes, Tank is still alive and well.
I see some old members are still around...AlPoop ah, oops, my bad, ALBOB too.
Just been/gotten very busy over the years, and still lifting as well.
Will be posting more often, its good to be around some old family members!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2007)

Hey that sounds familiar!!!!  Hi honey..........yep Essie is back on line too....


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2007)

Hugs and Kisses for you Tank 

Nice to have you back


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 16, 2007)

You prolly don't remember me with my noob join date of 2004. I recall you made some good contributions so it's good to see you back at IM.   Are you going to renew your journal posting or is this just a drive by?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2007)

> yep Essie is back on line too....



Can Albob be far behind?


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2007)

yeah, there are still some old timers around these parts.


----------



## Tank316 (May 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You prolly don't remember me with my noob join date of 2004. I recall you made some good contributions so it's good to see you back at IM.   Are you going to renew your journal posting or is this just a drive by?



Yes, i'll be posting/renewing my journal


----------



## Tank316 (May 16, 2007)

Prince said:


> yeah, there are still some old timers around these parts.



How are you Prince?


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2007)

Tank316 said:


> How are you Prince?



good, you?

where have you been?


----------



## Tank316 (May 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> good, you?
> 
> where have you been?


I started helping our high school athletes with BiggerFasterStronger program. Focused alot of time on my wife and stepdaughter, but i've been very dedicated to Erics program  as well. Aiming to compete in Nov in Florida.
Hows your training?


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

hey  damn dude your huge


----------



## Tank316 (May 22, 2007)

kinkery said:


> hey  damn dude your huge



Thank you, P/RR/Sh = GoPro's training system is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Yanick (May 22, 2007)

Welcome back bro. IM's changed a bit but some of the old faces are still around. Hope this means more old timers are on their way back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2007)

Great to see you back Tank.


----------



## Tank316 (May 22, 2007)

Yan/JD how goes it, hope youre training is going well!


----------

